# Platinum stocks



## JTLP (4 April 2008)

Since Gold is all the rage...I was going to buck the trend and try something different. Platinum is a VERY expensive resource, trading at around US $1,950 an ounce. It also seems to just keep rising!

Does anybody know of some Platinum companies that are producing/exploring on the ASX?

I have found the following:
PLA - Platinum Australia
AQP - Aquarius Platinum
ZIM -Zimbabwe Platinum Mines

Any help and feedback would be greatly appreciated 

JTLP


----------



## refined silver (4 April 2008)

JTLP said:


> Since Gold is all the rage...I was going to buck the trend and try something different. Platinum is a VERY expensive resource, trading at around US $1,950 an ounce. It also seems to just keep rising!
> 
> Does anybody know of some Platinum companies that are producing/exploring on the ASX?
> 
> ...




Check the Platinum and Palladium threads, there are links to big lists of Pt/Pd companies either producing or with in ground resources. 

I tend to go for the small speccies but with big inground resouces compared to Market Cap and as such have in the last few days topped up on PGM - Platina Resources and PPD - Pan Palladium


----------

